# Electricity bill



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi, can anyone tell me how long after one receives electricity bill will you be disconnected due to very late payment ????
What is company procedure?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Susan66 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me how long after one receives electricity bill will you be disconnected due to very late payment ????
> What is company procedure?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It will take long time. I know for a while they did not close but I think they have started again


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Even when I phone the electricity company they can't tell me when.. They say I should have received a warning letter but as of today I don't receive anything.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The best way to avoid being cut off is surely to pay the bill


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Susan66 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me how long after one receives electricity bill will you be disconnected due to very late payment ????
> What is company procedure?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm assuming that you have received an unexpectedly high bill which you cannot pay yet and are worrying yourself sick as to how long you have before being cut off? If this is inaccurate, then please ignore me. However, if my assumption is correct, then I would strongly advise you to talk to EAC (in person) at the earliest opportunity and ask for a payment plan. They will, I'm sure, allow you to pay off monthly and as long as they are receiving something on a pre-arranged basis, they will not cut you off.


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the great advice Veronica!


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I'm assuming that you have received an unexpectedly high bill which you cannot pay yet and are worrying yourself sick as to how long you have before being cut off? If this is inaccurate, then please ignore me. However, if my assumption is correct, then I would strongly advise you to talk to EAC (in person) at the earliest opportunity and ask for a payment plan. They will, I'm sure, allow you to pay off monthly and as long as they are receiving something on a pre-arranged basis, they will not cut you off.




yes, My bill wasn't too high €500 but am waiting for a delayed money transfer from overseas and was wondering how many more days I have before disconnected.....I should have money in a couple of days hopefully


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Susan66 said:


> yes, My bill wasn't too high €500 but am waiting for a delayed money transfer from overseas and was wondering how many more days I have before disconnected.....I should have money in a couple of days hopefully


Wow! That is a high bill! Our latest one was €317 (3 bedroom villa with private pool - 2 people) and we have used the AC a great deal this Summer, plus 6 hours a day pool filtration.

If you are going to be in a position to pay in the next couple of days, then I wouldn't worry too much - I'm sure that there is enough flexibility in the system to allow for this. 

We Expats tend to want to pay our bills straight away, whereas many Cypriots will take it to the wire. In many cases here (IPT etc) they find that quite often they benefit from discounts the later they pay!

I would still urge you to speak to the EAC to get a monthly payment plan which should help you to budget more easily over the course of 12 months.

Good luck!


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Susan66 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me how long after one receives electricity bill will you be disconnected due to very late payment ????
> What is company procedure?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We had a problem last year with paying a high bill. I went into the office (in Polis) and asked if I could pay some off. We are lucky to have a lovely lady in there - very helpful - she said if we could keep the balance under under 150 euros we would be OK and would not be disconnected. I made a couple of payments a few days apart and we were OK. You can make an arrangement to pay monthly. If you get your bill in English, look on the back of it and it gives the details. It helps if you have been in your property over a year for the correct calculation to be done. 

But, as always, things may have changed.

You may want to look into why your bill is so high.

Good luck!


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Wow! That is a high bill! Our latest one was €317 (3 bedroom villa with private pool - 2 people) and we have used the AC a great deal this Summer, plus 6 hours a day pool filtration.
> 
> If you are going to be in a position to pay in the next couple of days, then I wouldn't worry too much - I'm sure that there is enough flexibility in the system to allow for this.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for taking time to reply .....I will pop into the offices tomorrow and enquire.


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> We had a problem last year with paying a high bill. I went into the office (in Polis) and asked if I could pay some off. We are lucky to have a lovely lady in there - very helpful - she said if we could keep the balance under under 150 euros we would be OK and would not be disconnected. I made a couple of payments a few days apart and we were OK. You can make an arrangement to pay monthly. If you get your bill in English, look on the back of it and it gives the details. It helps if you have been in your property over a year for the correct calculation to be done.
> 
> But, as always, things may have changed.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for reply. My bill was high due to a/c on 24/7  Still getting used to this Cyprus heat!!!! 
Will go and talk to EAC tomorrow .


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Vulnerable groups that have outstanding bills with the Electricity Authority of Cyprus (EAC) are being called to settle their debts by September 21 or their power will be cut off, the authority said on Monday.

As of now, people are called to settle their debts or make an agreement with the EAC on paying in installments, the authority said.

People from vulnerable groups with serious health problems can submit an application the ministry requesting their electricity is not cut off for a maximum of 12 months.

This will be reviewed by a medical board.

Low-income pensioners aged over 75 and blind beneficiaries of state grants are also eligible to apply.

“An order will then be filed to the EAC through the energy ministry to not cut off supply for a maximum of 12 months” the EAC said.

EAC issues warning over unpaid bills (Updated) - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

500 Euros is a very high bill. We never had one anything like that high even when the electricity prices were at their peak when the power station blew up. 
I would recommend using fans next summer. Even using several fans in one room is much less costly than a/c. We have a fan at the foot of our bed and a ceiling fan. We find that more comfortable than a/c.
We presently have a pedestal fan and the ceiling fan on this room. Also using fans you can have windows and patio doors open rather than having to have all your windows closed as you need to when using a/c.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Susan66 said:


> Thank you so much for taking time to reply .....I will pop into the offices tomorrow and enquire.


Take your bill and - if you rent - your tenancy agreement.


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Veronica said:


> 500 Euros is a very high bill. We never had one anything like that high even when the electricity prices were at their peak when the power station blew up.
> I would recommend using fans next summer. Even using several fans in one room is much less costly than a/c. We have a fan at the foot of our bed and a ceiling fan. We find that more comfortable than a/c.
> We presently have a pedestal fan and the ceiling fan on this room. Also using fans you can have windows and patio doors open rather than having to have all your windows closed as you need to when using a/c
> 
> Thanks Veronica......so used to A/c having spent last 25 yrs in Middle East but electricity cheaper than here! Definitely using fans next year!


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Veronica......so used to A/c having spent last 25 yrs in Middle East but electricity cheaper than here! Definitely using fans next year![/QUOTE]

We live and learn - hopefully. We had the same situation with water last year by growing a small plot of veg and salad and the water bill was so high… what we learned was the 'Cypriot Shrug' and paid it!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

We've been using our a/c almost every day and I'd say probably 18 hours a day for the last few months. Our last bill was 208 euros. We are what I would say "high" users of electric as we have a number of computers and they're always on, as well as the TV et cetera. Even with our AC on 18 hours a day, our usage for a 2 month period was around 1200 kwH. In the cooler months without using AC its around 800kwH. 

For a 500+ euro bill, you'd have to be using something like 2500 kWH which seems impossible to me :/


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

Spoke to EAC......have untill next Tuesday before they disconnect...will pay them tomorrow hopefully


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm now casting a jaundiced eye towards my little A/C unit. You're not using those portaloo-sized ones that they scatter around the supermarkets, are you?


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

No, but will certainly be taking more care from now on.....actually my mistake the bill was €400 not € 500 but still a lot of money!


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

One of the choices you have to make in Cyprus I am afraid...fortunately electricity has come down over the last year and although we used more electrify this period than we did in the same last year the bill was cheaper, and we use the AC a lot more....that is what it there for, I must admit we would have had some very unpleasant nights sleep if it wasn't for the AC, open windows and fans made little difference and we live in the coast with a constant breeze.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> We've been using our a/c almost every day and I'd say probably 18 hours a day for the last few months. Our last bill was 208 euros. We are what I would say "high" users of electric as we have a number of computers and they're always on, as well as the TV et cetera. Even with our AC on 18 hours a day, our usage for a 2 month period was around 1200 kwH. In the cooler months without using AC its around 800kwH.
> 
> For a 500+ euro bill, you'd have to be using something like 2500 kWH which seems impossible to me :/


With one A/C on all awake hours we consume about 800 Kwh. Without A/C we use 550 kWh so it is not that bad


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Can I just suggest you check your water pump too, make sure it is not faulty(i.e continually on instead of on demand). I only suggest this as this was a reason earlier in the year as to why our electric bill was so high.


----------



## Susan66 (Aug 3, 2014)

debs21 said:


> Can I just suggest you check your water pump too, make sure it is not faulty(i.e continually on instead of on demand). I only suggest this as this was a reason earlier in the year as to why our electric bill was so high.


Thank you, I will certainly do that.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Our first bill came today 84 euro for 6 weeks , I presume this is good , pool runs 3 hours per day


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes thats very low I'd say.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes I was well pleased with that


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure if I have mentioned it previously but I take and record the electricity and water meters every two weeks on a Tuesday and also when the meter is due to be read (usually within a couple of days of the dates on the bill). It's just something I have done ever since I left home.


----------

